# Nic Salts (Yes or No)



## Cameron whittle (24/5/18)

Ive personally been enjoying nic salts.

would just like to get more opinion on them and the safety behind them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (24/5/18)

I love my nic salts! Been using nic salts ever since vapecon last year and for me it is an absolute winner!!! 

I believe there are different quality juices and if u ain’t got the good stuff it can be a horrible experience.

I honestly love it because it was the gusto mini that got me off the stinkies and delivers exactly what I want from it ALL THE TIME! 

So a huge thumbs up from me! 

It terms of safety and as far as my knowledge goes, it’s all well and good as long as it is not vaped at high wattages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Carnival (24/5/18)

Nic salts are great! As far as safety goes, just don't sub ohm when using nic salts and like @Jengz said, no vaping at a high wattage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amy (24/5/18)

Got myself a nic salts device yesterday and so far loving it. Definitely pushes the craving down for stinkies as I could chain vape 6mg all day long still having cravings for that kick where nic salts seem to satisfy it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/5/18)

Just don't use it on a sub ohm device, it will give u a head spin if u do. It's only meant for MTL devices. For the last one week I am purely on nic salts. Nothing satisfies ur nic craving after a day of fast than a puff of nic salts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## regularvapeguy (6/6/18)

I've been enjoying my nic salts. I got the device because the stinkies creep back into fashion when there's a few dops going around with the buddies. No matter how much I dislike the taste or the idea of cigarettes they seem to have a connection to alcohol and I. 

The salt nic has helped this from happening which was my ultimate goal. However I find I'm coughing a hell of a lot and getting a load of phlegm when I use the nic salts exclusively compared to when I use my normal daily vape setup.

Does anyone have an idea as to why this happens. Could it be a PG related issue as I predominantly DIY at a 80/20 VG to PG where I can.. 

Any advice would be great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/6/18)

regularvapeguy said:


> I've been enjoying my nic salts. I got the device because the stinkies creep back into fashion when there's a few dops going around with the buddies. No matter how much I dislike the taste or the idea of cigarettes they seem to have a connection to alcohol and I.
> 
> The salt nic has helped this from happening which was my ultimate goal. However I find I'm coughing a hell of a lot and getting a load of phlegm when I use the nic salts exclusively compared to when I use my normal daily vape setup.
> 
> ...



When I take several back to back vapes from 35Mg nic salt from "fill my pod" i start getting an itch at the back of my throat, if i stop vaping that itch goes, a few sips of water helps too. I have no problem with 20mg juices from element nic. What is the strength you are vaping at ??
I dont see a PG related issue as u mentioned 80/20 - VG/PG. It can be a PG issue if its the other way around 20/80.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## regularvapeguy (6/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> When I take several back to back vapes from 35Mg nic salt from "fill my pod" i start getting an itch at the back of my throat, if i stop vaping that itch goes, a few sips of water helps too. I have no problem with 20mg juices from element nic. What is the strength you are vaping at ??
> I dont see a PG related issue as u mentioned 80/20 - VG/PG. It can be a PG issue if its the other way around 20/80.



@Faiyaz Cheulkar Tha KS for the response bud. 

The current nic salts I'm on are at 10mg and 20mg. This depends on how much of a craving I'm having. 

The water surely does help with the throat ich. It's more the phlegm I'm worried about. My salt nics are 50/50 PG to VG ratio at the moment.

I'm just stumped by the phlegm issue. It surely kicks the craving but I don't know if it's worth it if it's irritating my lungs to the extent it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/6/18)

how much of nic salt eliquid do you use on an average in a day ??


----------



## craigb (6/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> how much of nic salt eliquid do you use on an average in a day ??


and with what device @regularvapeguy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (6/6/18)

20mg It makes me cough and my chest closing after every puff. And i dont get any throat hit. I keep cravig the throat hit from a 14mg normal nic juice


----------



## Andre (6/6/18)

regularvapeguy said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar Tha KS for the response bud.
> 
> The current nic salts I'm on are at 10mg and 20mg. This depends on how much of a craving I'm having.
> 
> ...


It is either the nic salts or the higher PG. I do not like the taste of nic salts at all. Why do you not try free base (normal) nic at around 18 mg for those times?


----------



## Resistance (5/8/18)

I never tried nic salts and don't think I will soon,but I might eventually
I got a spare 10ml bottle topped up with 36mg nic. when i get cravings I drop 1 or two drops in my rda and squonk it.
that takes away the worst cravings but can also be heavy on the chest if you puff to hard so medium puffs should do the trick


----------



## Daniel (5/8/18)

regularvapeguy said:


> I've been enjoying my nic salts. I got the device because the stinkies creep back into fashion when there's a few dops going around with the buddies. No matter how much I dislike the taste or the idea of cigarettes they seem to have a connection to alcohol and I.
> 
> The salt nic has helped this from happening which was my ultimate goal. However I find I'm coughing a hell of a lot and getting a load of phlegm when I use the nic salts exclusively compared to when I use my normal daily vape setup.
> 
> ...



I have exactly the same issue , tested out a few pod systems with nic salts and have been having chest and phlegm issues as well ...weird 
So much that i haven't touched any vape for the whole day , might be that I'm coming down with something also .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## regularvapeguy (5/8/18)

Daniel said:


> I have exactly the same issue , tested out a few pod systems with nic salts and have been having chest and phlegm issues as well ...weird
> So much that i haven't touched any vape for the whole day , might be that I'm coming down with something also .....



Since that post I must say that running at a 30mg nice salts has definitely improved on not needing a cigarette when I'm putting a few down. 

And I've noticed the phlegm comes from high PG juices and excissive vaping. 

So it seems to be PG related for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (7/8/18)

Study that shows that it's a bad idea to sub ohm NIC salts. Keep it lower than 13W apparently.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5342216/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

